# تحذير للأسرة المسيحية : بتلك العادة أسقط الشيطان نسل قايين في فخ الخطيئة والدنس



## Obadiah (15 أكتوبر 2019)

الإدمان علي سماع الطرب و الأغاني العالمية البعيدة كل العبد عن الوقار والتقوي 

فللأسف الشديد يخبرني أصدقائي - وبعبثية شديدة ولا مبالاة - أن صوت  الأغاني والطرب والموسيقي الصاخبة  لا ينقطع من بيوتهم . 

تلك البيوت التي أسماها الرسول الشهيد بولس  معلم الأمم (*الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي بَيْتِكَ*)

أورد لأخواني واخواتي في المسيح يسوع جزء يسير من التقليد عما فعله الشيطان بنسل قايين من خلال الغناء  

علي أن أستكمل من التقليد في وقت لاحق كل الضلالات التي لحقت بهم جراء تلك العادة الخبيثة  ومن مصادر التقليد الأخري إن شاء الرب وعشنا 

سوف أورد النص ثم الترجمة ( وهي ترجمة تفسيرية مع الإلتزام الشديد بالحرفية بقدر الإمكان ) . 


The Second Book of Adam and Eve (chapter xx)
 
 
 
 1 After Cain had gone down to the land of dark soil, and his children had multiplied therein, there was one of them, whose name was Genun, son of Lamech the blind who slew Cain.
 
 2 But as to this Genun, Satan came into him in his childhood; and he made sundry trumpets and horns, and string instruments, cymbals and psalteries, and lyres and harps, and flutes; and he played on them at all times and at every hour.
 
 3 And when he played on them, Satan came into them, so that from among them were heard beautiful and sweet sounds, that ravished the heart.
 
 4 Then he gathered companies upon companies to play on them; and when they played, it pleased well the children of Cain, who inflamed themselves with sin among themselves, and burnt as with fire; while Satan inflamed their hearts, one with another, and increased lust among them.​

السفر الثاني لأدم وحواء (الإصحاح العشرون)
 
​[FONT=&quot](( 1 بعدما انحدر قايين إلي الأرض ذات التربة  السوداء القاتمة ، وقد تكاثر أبناؤه فيها ، كان هناك واحداً منهم ، إسمه جينيون نسل لامك الأعمي الذي قتل قايين .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2  فأما عن جينيون هذا ، فقد دخله الشيطان في طفولته ، فصنع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]آلالات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النفخ الموسيقية والأبواق المتنوعة ، و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الآلات الوترية الموسيقية ، والصنوج ، وآلالات السنطور الموسيقية ، والقيثارات ، وآلالات العزف ، وكان يلعب ويعزف عليهم طيلة الوقت وفي كل ساعة . 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]3  فلما لعب وعزف عليهم  ، دخل الشيطان فيها ، لكي يخرج منها أصوات فاتنة جذابة ، تسلب وتفتن القلب عند سماعها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 ثم حشد  الجموع  تلو الجموع لكي تلعب وتعزف عليها . فحينما فعلوا ذلك ، أدخلت السرور بشكل بهيج علي أبناء قايين ، الذين أثاروا و هيجوا أنفسهم بالخطيئة فيما بينهم ، وأشتعلوا بشهوتهم كما لو بنار ،  في الوقت الذي ألهب فيه الشيطان قلوبهم ، بعضهم ببعض ، وأجج الرغبة الشهوانية داخلهم . )) . 
[/FONT]



وعندما نقرا تلك الضلالات التي أسقط بها الشيطان أبناء وبنات قايين علينا أن نهرع إلي الرب إلهنا ونردد مع سفر المكابيين تلك التضرعات والإبتهالات قائلين 

 (( 
*3 وَلْيُؤْتِكُمْ جَمِيعًا قَلْبًا لأَنْ تَعْبُدُوهُ، وَتَصْنَعُوا مَشِيئَتَهُ بِصَدْرٍ مَشْرُوحٍ وَنَفْسٍ رَاضِيَةٍ،

* *4 وَيَفْتَحْ قُلُوبَكُمْ لِشَرِيعَتِهِ وَوَصَايَاهُ، وَيَجْعَلْكُمْ فِي سَلاَمٍ،

* *5 وَلْيَسْتَجِبْ لِصَلَوَاتِكُمْ، وَيَتُبْ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَلاَ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فِي أَوَانِ السُّوءِ، 
)) 

*وسوف أورد البقية في وقت لاحق إن شاء الرب عشنا .. لعل الرب يغفر لي ضيق وقتي .


----------



## أَمَة (16 أكتوبر 2019)

أخي عبيده،

المسيحية ليس فيها إرهاب و ترهيب للإنسان بل هي علاقة محبة أبوية من الله للإنسان الذي خلقه ليشاركه غنى مجده.

رقي و روعة المسيحية انها عمل الله في الإنسان ليعيده الى حياة الشركة معه التي خسرها بسقوط آدم.

الكتاب المقدس يبدأ في عهده القديم بسفر التكوين الذي يتكلم عن قصة الخلق التي تنتهي بخلق الإنسان (آدم و حواء) سيداً على المخلوقات. *الله بمحبته اللامتناهية* لم يرهب هذا المخلوق و لم يتوعده بأي عقاب لو لم يسمع الى وصاياه، بل بكل بمحبة* أعطاه إرادة حرة* و وضح له نتائج سو ء اختياراته، إذا قال له أن الأكل من ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ستؤول به الى الموت. الموت لم يكن عقاباً بل عاقبة أو نتيجة. تماماً كما لو كنت تنصح ابنك و تقول له أن تعاطي المخدرات ستذهب بعقله و ممكن ستؤدي به الى الموت. ضياع ابنك و موته لم يكن عقابك له بل نتيجة تعاطيه مادة أنت حذرته عنها.

أكرر، *الله بمحبته اللامتناهية* تجسد من أجل الإنسان لكي يخلصه من قبضة الموت و يعيده الى الأحضان السماوية. و للمرة الثانية المسيح لم يرهب و لم يتوعد أحداً إذا لم يتبع أو لم يعمل بوصاياه، بل أعطى الجميع *حرية الخيار للمرة الثانية*: "  قَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي." (لوقا 9:23

الله لا يريد خائفين منه لأن الخوف و المحبة لا يلتقيان. الله يريد محبين يختارونه بملء إرادتهم.

لذلك، أرجو منك، أخي عبيدة،  عدم نشر مواضيع تسيئ الى المسيحية و الى حرية الإنسان. كتابنا المقدس كافي ليعلمنا كل ما نحتاجه، أما كتابك The Second Book of Adam and Eve فليس لنا علاقة به و ليس له سلطة فوق الكتاب المقدس حيث يقول المسيح:

 "«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ» (يوحنا 8:12) 
 هذا معناه "انت حر! تتبعني تكون في النور، مش تتبعني هتمشي في الظلمة"

- كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ. (1كور 6:12) 
هذا شاهد آخر لاحترام الله لحرية الإنسان. لا وعيد و لا تهديد و لا ترهيب بل إرادة حرة نجني منها ثمار خياراتنا.


----------



## Obadiah (17 أكتوبر 2019)

*
**[FONT=&quot] إلي الفاضلة الذكية الخادمة بفرح : أمة الرب . ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مِنَ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولاً : " عوباديا " يعني "عبد يهوه" – تبارك إسمه العظيم  وليس " عبيدة " . 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً : ليس المنشور للإرهاب أو الترهيب إطلاقاً - كما عقبت حضرتك  – إنما هو لتقديم النصيحة والفائدة من شخص يغار غيرة الرب علي كل من يحمل إسم المسيح حتي نتجنب عواقبه التي حذرنا منها التقليد وروح الكتاب المقدس لأن الإدمان علي ذلك الأمر يجلب الكثير من المخاطر كما وضحت من خلال ما اقتبسته وما سوف اقتبسه في المنشورات التالية إن شاء الرب وعشنا و بمباركة حضرتك .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً : خوف الرب أمر لا جدال فيه [/FONT]( [FONT=&quot]رَأْسُ الْحِكْمَةِ مَخَافَةُ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]رابعاً : تذكرين حضرتك  ان المنشور هو اساءة للمسيحية ولكن عنوان المنشور ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]بتلك العادة (الغناء) أسقط الشيطان نسل قايين في فخ الخطيئة والدنس ) فما هو الشيء المسيء للمسيحية فيه ؟ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهل – علي نفس المنوال – إذا ذكرت لحضرتك مخاطر الكذب والزنا ... إلخ  سوف تجيبين عليها أيضاً نفس الإجابة  أن " الانسان له حرية الإرادة " ؟ هل هذا يبرر ذلك ؟ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اذكر موقف عندما قمت بانتقاد فتاة أجنبية علي الفيس بوك لأنها – وبكل وقاحة -  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تتحدث أنها تحب وتقيم علاقة غير شرعية مع صديقها فعلقت بتعليق واحد – اقصد به نصيحتها وتحذيرها من الهلاك 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأبدي – وليس الإدانة – فقلت ([/FONT]«[FONT=&quot]لاَ تَزْنِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لاَ تَقْتُلْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، لاَ تَسْرِقْ، لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ، لاَ تَشْتَهِ[/FONT]»[FONT=&quot]) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل تدرين ماذا كان جوابها ؟ كان جوابها ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]مَنْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كانَ مِنكُم بِلا خَطيئَةٍ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فَليَرْمِها بأوّلِ حجَرٍ[/FONT].[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يبررها في نظرك ويجعلني اقع تحت مسمي الإرهاب والترهيب والإساءة للمسيحية ؟ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هناك هوة عظيمة بين غيرتي غيرة الرب علي شعبي وبين الإدانة ... 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عندما أجد اخي لا يصوم أو لا يصلي فهل تسمين انتهاره وتوبيخه بمحبة  "إرهاب وترهيب وإساءة للمسيحية " 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قس علي ذلك الغناء الفاحش والرقص والملابس الخارجة عن كل وقار ... إلخ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل انتقاد ذلك يسمي  "إرهاب وترهيب وإساءة للمسيحية " 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أختي الفاضلة سوف استمر في تقديم منشوراتي .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ودعي القاريء يفهم ويستشعر  ما تنطق به السطور من هدفي الحقيقي وراء ذلك . 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وآسف إن كنت قد أطلت او أخطات بدون قصد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إنما الغاية هو المسيح الذي له المجد الأسني . آمين     
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Obadiah (17 أكتوبر 2019)

[FONT=&quot]استكمالاً للمنشور - بعد إذن  ومتابعة الفاضلة الكريمة أمة الرب -   أورد لكم  في هذا المنشور -  والبقية تأتي في منشورات متتابعة إن شاء الرب وعشنا - 

حدثاً مفصلاً من التقليد الرسولي المسيحي والتقليد النبوي اليهودي حتي يعلم أخواني وأخواتي في المسيح الرئيس ، مدي عمق هاوية الضلال والفحشاء التي يجذبنا إليها الشيطان وملائكته من خلال الغناء العالمي الدنيوي وآلالات الطرب و الموسيقي البعيدة عن الحياء والإحتشام :
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 - ابتداع الشيطان وملائكته آلالات الموسيقية بمختلف أنواعها وتعليمها لنسل قايين . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]2- غواية أبناء وبنات قايين من جراء اللعب والعزف عليها وانحدارهم إلي هاوية العهر و الفجور.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]3 – استغلال الشيطان لذلك الإثم  في إرغام  أبناء شيث علي النزول من الجبل المقدس .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]4 – غواية أبناء شيث وسقوطهم في الخطيئة مع بنات قايين .

[/FONT] THE CAVE OF TREASURES
 [THE SECOND THOUSAND YEARS: YÂRÊD TO THE FLOOD.]
  Yôbâl (Jubal) and Tôbalkîn (Tubal-Cain), the two brethren, the sons of Lamech, the blind man, who killed Cain, invented and made all kinds of instruments of music. Jôbâl made reed instruments, and harps, and flutes, and whistles, and the devils went and dwelt inside them. When men blew into the pipes, the devils sang inside them, and sent out sounds from inside them. Tôbalkîn made [Fol. 12_a_, col. 2] cymbals, and sistra, and tambourines (or drums). And lasciviousness and fornication increased among the children of Cain, and they had nothing to occupy them except fornication--now they had no obligation [to pay] tribute, and they had neither prince nor governor--and eating, and drinking, and lasciviousness, and drunkenness, and dancing p. 88 and singing to instruments of music, and the wanton sportings of the devils, and the laughter which affordeth pleasure to the devils, and the sounds of the furious lust of men neighing after women. And Satan, finding [his] opportunity in this work of error, rejoiced greatly, because thereby he could compel the sons of Seth to come down from that holy mountain. There they had been made to occupy the place of that army [of angels] that fell [with Satan], there they were beloved by God, there they were held in honour by the angels, and were called "sons of God," even as the blessed David saith in the psalm, "I have said [Fol. 12_b_, col. 1], Ye are gods, and all of you sons of the Most High." (Ps. lxxxii. 6.)​  Meanwhile fornication reigned among the daughters of Cain, and without shame [several] women would run after one man. And one man would attack another, and they committed fornication in the presence of each other shamelessly.  For all the devils were gathered together in that camp of Cain, and unclean spirits entered into the women, and took possession of them. The old women were more lascivious than the maidens, fathers and sons defiled themselves with their mothers and sisters, sons respected not even their own fathers, and fathers made no distinction between p. 89 their sons [and other men]. And Satan had been made ruler (or prince) of that camp [Fol. 12_b_, col. 2]. And when the men and women were stirred up to lascivious frenzy by the devilish playing of the reeds which emitted musical sounds, and by the harps which the men played through the operation of the power of the devils, and by the sounds of the tambourines and of the sistra which were beaten and rattled through the agency of evil spirits, the sounds of their laughter were heard in the air above them, and ascended to that holy mountain.
   And when the children of Seth heard the noise, and uproar, and shouts of laughter in the camp of the children of Cain, about one hundred of them who were mighty men of war gathered together, and set their faces to go down to the camp of the children of Cain. When Yârêd heard their words and knew their intention, he became sorely afflicted, and he sent and called them to him, and said unto them, "By the holy blood of Abel, I will have you swear that not one of you shall go down from this holy mountain. Remember ye [Fol. 13_a_, col. 1] the oaths which our fathers Seth, and Ânôsh, and Kainân, and Mahlâlâîl made you to swear." And Enoch also said unto them, "Hearken, O ye children of Seth, no man who shall transgress the commandment of Yârêd, and [break] the oaths of our fathers, p. 90 and go down from this mountain, shall never again ascend it." But the children of Seth would neither hearken to the commandment of Yârêd, nor to the words of Enoch, and they dared to transgress the commandment, and those hundred men, who were mighty men of war, went down [to the camp of Cain]. And when they saw that the daughters of Cain were beautiful in form and that they were naked and unashamed, the children of Seth became inflamed with the fire of lust. And when the daughters of Cain saw the goodliness of the children of Seth, they gripped them like ravening beasts and defiled their bodies. And the children of Seth slew their souls by fornication with the daughters of Cain. And when the children of Seth wished to go up [again] to that holy mountain [Fol. 13_a_, col. 2], after they had come down and fallen, the stones of that holy mountain became fire in their sight, and having defiled their souls with the fire of fornication, God did not permit them to ascend to that holy place. And, moreover, very many others made bold and went down after them, and they, too, fell.​

[FONT=&quot]الترجمة  (وهي ترجمة شخصية تفسيرية مع الإلتزام الشديد بالحرفية بقدر الإمكان – اذكروني في صلواتكم اليومية).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]كتاب (كهف الكنوز) للقديس الجليل إفرام السرياني [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 2– السنوات الألفية الثانية من "يارد" إلي الطوفان

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](( يوبال وتوبال قايين ، الأخوان ، أبناء لامك ، الرجل الأعمي الذي قتل قايين ، قاما بابتداع وصنع جميع أنواع الآلات الموسيقية . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وصنع يوبال آلالات النفخ الموسيقية ، والقيثارات ، وآلالات المزمار، والصافرات ، فجاءت الشياطين وسكنت في داخلها.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وحينما نفخ الرجال في مياسم النفخ لتلك الآلات ، قامت الشياطين بالإنشاد والغناء وبعثت أصوات من داخلها .     

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] أما توبال قايين فصنع الصنوج ، وآلة السيستروم (الشخشيخة) ، والدفوف والطبول . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] فأنتشرت الخلاعة والفجور والبغاء بين أبناء قايين ، فما كان هناك شيئاً يشغلهم و يستحوذ علي نشاطهم سوي الرزيلة . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فلم يكن لديهم في ذلك الوقت شريعة أو فريضة كي يلتزمون بها ويجلونها  ، ولم يكن عليهم سلطان أو حاكم .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]بل  تناول الطعام والشراب ، والمجون والخلاعة ، والثمالة و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السُّكْر ، والرقص ، والغناء والإنشاد علي الآلات الموسيقية ، والممارسات الداعرة الشهوانية ، والضحك الصاخب الذي يجلب السرور للشياطين ، والأصوات الثائرة الجنونية التي تثيرها الرغبة المستعرة للرجال التي تلاحق النساء.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فابتهج الشيطان وفرح للغاية ، وقد اغتنم فرصته من خلال فعل الإثم و عمل الضلال هذا ، حيث أنه بهذه الطريقة يمكنه أن يرغم أبناء شيث علي النزول من ذلك الجبل المقدس .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أولئك الذين أعدهم الرب لكي يحلوا محل تلك الطغمة من الملائكة التي سقطت مع الشيطان ، والذين كانوا محبوبين ومفضلين من قبل الرب ،  الذين حظوا بالإجلال و نالوا الإكرام من الملائكة ، ودعوا " أبناء الله" كما قال المغبوط المبارك "داود" في المزمور (6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) )).

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot](( وفي خلال هذه الأثناء ساد الفسق والعهر بين بنات قايين، نساء عدة تلاحق وتركض وراء رجل واحد بلا احتشام ولا خجل ، ورجل يعتدي علي رجل آخر ، فارتكبوا الفجور في وجود بعضهم البعض بلا حياء بشكل مخزي .
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأجل ذلك احتشدت الشياطين وتجمعت في ذلك المخيم الذي لقايين ، وبغتت النساء أرواح نجسة وتسلطت عليها .فكانت العجائز من النساء أكثر فسقاً وعهراً من الفتيات والعذاري .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]والأباء والأبناء دنسوا أنفسهم واستباحوا أمهاتهم وأخواتهم ، ولم يعرالأبناء لأي أحد أدني قدر من الإكرام  والتوقير حتي لأبائهم ، وكذلك الأباء لم يكن يميزوا أبنائهم من بين الرجال الآخرين .
 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فصار الشيطان متحكماً ومتسلطاً علي ذلك المخيم .ولما كان يقوم بإثارة الرغبة الشهوانية في الرجال والنساء حتي يصلوا إلي حد الجنون والهياج في  الفسق والدعارة والفجور من خلال اللعب والعزف الشيطاني علي آلالات النفخ التي كانت تبعث أصواتاً موسيقية ، والقيثارات التي يلعب بها الرجال مسيرة ومنقادة من خلال تأثير و هيمنة الشياطين ، وأصوات الدفوف والسيستروم (الشخشيخة) التي كانت تُضرب و تُقرع و تصدر أصوات  الصلصلة والقعقعة من خلال قوة الأرواح الشريرة ،فإن أصوات ضحكاتهم الصاخبة  كانت تدوي في الفضاء من فوقهم ، وبلغت إلي ذلك الجبل المقدس .)) 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] (( فلما سمع أبناء شيث هذا الصخب والجلبة والشغب وصيحات الضحك لدي مخيم أبناء قايين ، فاحتشد معاً منهم نحو مائة رجل من جباري البأس ورجال الحرب وأعدوا أنفسهم وجعلوا وجوههم في إتجاه النزول إلي مخيم أبناء قايين .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] فحينما سمع "يارد" كلماتهم وعلم نيتهم وعزمهم ، أصابه الغم والحزن وصار بائساً للغاية ، وأرسل ودعاهم إليه قائلاً لهم " أستحلفكم بدم هابيل المقدس ، وأقسم عليكم ألا ينزل أحداً منكم عن هذا الجبل ، واذكروا العهد واليمين الذي أقسمتم به وأخذه عليكم أباؤكم شيث ، وأنوش ،  وكنعان ، ومهلائيل " .

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]كما قال لهم أخنوخ أيضاً  " استمعوا إلي ، يا أبناء شيث ،  إن أي رجل يتعدي وصية يارد ، وينقض عهد أباؤنا ، وينزل من هذا الجبل المقدس ، فلن يصعد إليه مرة أخري مطلقاً " . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]إلا أن أبناء شيث لم يستمعوا لوصية يارد ، ولا لكلمات أخنوخ ، وتجاسروا علي مخالفة الوصية ، ونزل أولئك الرجال المائة ، من جباري البأس ورجال الحرب ، إلي مخيم قايين . 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] لكنهم لما رأوا أن بنات قايين فاتنات و حسان الهيئة ، وأنهن سافرات وعاريات بلا حياء ، فالتهبوا بنار الرغبة الشهوانية. 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] ولما رأت بنات قايين حسن هيئة أبناء شيث ، فتعلقت بهم بنات قايين وتشبثت بهم كالوحوش الضارية ودنست أجسادهم.     

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فأهلك أبناء شيث أرواحهم بفعل الرزيلة مع بنات قايين.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فلما أراد أبناء شيث الصعود مرة أخري إلي ذلك الجبل ، بعدما نزلوا منه وسقطوا في الخطيئة ، صارت أحجار الجبل المقدس كالنار في مرأي بصرهم ، وبعدما نجسوا أرواحهم بنار الفسق والدعارة ، لم يسمح لهم الرب بالصعود لذلك الموضع المقدس.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وكثيرين غيرهم أيضاً قد تجاسروا وجازفوا بالنزول فيما بعد ، إلا أنهم  قد سقطوا كذلك في الخطيئة .  ))      

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]...............................[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كيرياليصون  ... يا رب أرحمنا 


[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2020)

أخي العزيز Obadiah


بصراحة انا دخت شوية بموضوعك وهذا ضعف مني لذلك يا ريت تستحملني


الموسيقى بشكل عام لو كانت كنغم بدون أي كلمات فهذا شئ ليس بشيطاني. الخطيئة تبدأ لما الكلمات تبدأ وتكون بشكل شهواني ومسيئ كما هو منتشر الآن للآسف.
وبالعكس طبعاً، ان تكون موسيقى مع كلمات تسبيح وحمد وشكر للرب فهذا شئ روحاني. 



فكما ترى الموضوع ليس بهذه الحدة ان يكون اي شئ موسيقي هو شيطاني لاننا لو تبعنا هذا الفكرة سنكون كأهل الحلال والحرام كما تعرف يا صديقي.


يا ريت اسمع رأيك


----------



## بايبل333 (7 مايو 2020)

*Obadiahأخى الغالى سلام ونعمة 
*
*ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال واسف لو هيضايق حضرتك*
*حضرتك مسيحى.؟*​


----------



## My Rock (7 مايو 2020)

Obadiah قال:


> وبالتالي لا أري مجال شرعي للموسيقي والأدوات الموسيقية  إلا في الترانيم والأناشيد الروحية ، وبهذا نكون قد هزمنا الشيطان بنفس الادوات التي صنعها لجلب الشهوة الردية علي بني آدم .



شكراً لردك يا اخي. واضح ان الموضوع هو رأيك الشخصي.
فيا حبذا الأراء الشخصية تبقى لأنفسنا ولا داعي ان ننشرها بدون أي دعم كتابي. 

الموسيقى هي نغمة تستطيع ان تظيف إاليها كلام تسبيح او كلام بذيئ وعلى ضوئها نحن كمسيحيين نعرف التمييز.
ليست كل موسيقى هي موسيقة ترنيم ولا أغاني عالم. الموضوع ابسط من نجعل كل شئ كأهل الحلال والحرام.


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2020)

Obadiah قال:


> وإن تتبعت حضرتك  مصادر الموضوع فستجد أني قد أوردت الأمر من بعض  مصادر التقليد الكنسي المسيحي واليهودي  علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر .


أخي الحبيب 

المصدر الذي تستخدمه هو احد كتب الابوكريفا في العهد الجديد وفيه قصة حضرتك اخذتها وعممتها وكأن كل الة موسيقية يسكن فيها الشيطان.
هذا التعليم غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس ولم يعلمه اي رسول او تلميذ او اب من اباء الكنيسة الأولى.. يعني بإختصار تعليم غريب.



> فإن أردت الإستفاضة في هذا الموضوع من كتب التقليد فلدي الكثير منها ولكنها تحتاج لترجمة وللأسف ليس لدي الأن وقت كافي لتنسيقها وترجمتها .


التقليد على عيني وعلى راسي لكن اذا لا يوجد ما يدعمه من الكتاب المقدس فلا نقبله ولا نريد استعماله للتعليم في اي مكان.

نصيحة مني لشخصك المحبوب. من الواضح ان لك فكر مسبق عن الموسيقى وحاب فقط تجد اي شئ يدل عليه لتثبت وجهة نظر معينة.
انصحك يا اخي ان تنظر الى كلمة الرب في الكتاب المقدس بصورة معاكسة، بمعنى خذ الكلمة وغير قلبك بدل ان تُسير الكلمة لما في قلبك.
 اتمنى تتقبل نصيحتي بتواضع
سلام ونعمة


----------



## AdmanTios (12 مايو 2020)

Obadiah قال:


> أخي الفاضل  .. الموضوع برمته لا علاقه له بالرأي الشخصي .... فلا مكان هنا في المنتدي المسيحي للأراء الشخصية ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الأخ الغالي عوباديا سلام و نعمة ربنا تشملك و ترعاك
واضح أنك غيور علي التعاليم و التقاليد .... بل و هي ميزة
كونك مُحب و مُحافظ و ترنو للأفضل ..... لذا محبتي مُقدماً

لكن مٌقدمة لابد منها أود أن تتابع بفكر و بحس قلبي
لذا فيا أخي الغالي الموسيقي هي الجمال المسموع ،
بل هي أرقي الفنون تسمو بالنفس إلي أعلي المراتـب وتختـرق الوجدان ،
و الإنسان والذي يتكون من جسد و نفس و روح يحتاج إلي إشباع كل واحدة
من هذه الثلاثـة فالطعام للجسد و النعم و المواهب للروح و أما النفس
و هي مجموعة الغرائز و الإنفعـالات و المشـاعر و الأحاسيس فإن الموسيقي
هي إحدى أهم مصادر إشباعها ،

حتي آباؤونا الأولين حينما بشرهم القديس مرقص الرسول إحتفظوا
بموسيقاهم و ألحانهم بل و طوعوها لخدمة و مجد أسم رب القوات القدوس

لذا الموسيقي في المُطلق تسمو بالقلب و الروح و الوجدان
و لا عتب عمن يُسيؤون إستخدامُها أو تطويعها لأمور أخري
غير روحية تبعدهم عن التسبيح بأسم رب المجد

محبتي لشخصك


----------

